# PS3 & Iphone 3G via Iphone USB cable?



## SIR REAPER (Jul 1, 2008)

Curious. Has anyone come across any apps or anything that would make using the ipod music library on my iphone usable through a ps3 via the USB cable provided with the phone? Reason i ask is that i use a standard Micro SD chip with a USB key on the ps3 through my surround and tv and it works perfect...wondering if anyone reckons that this functionality would be possible now or in the future.

SR


----------

